#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  嗨嗨~ 來報到了

## 火焰翼星

嗨嗨大家好~~
我是火焰翼星  owo////
其實叫我翼星就可以了只是打名字時沒想那麼多XDD
算是昨天就註冊了只是拖到現在才來報到 ~
希望在這可以和各位好好相處~
也請各位多指教了 >w<
一起玩吧!!耶!!!

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

翼星你好~
這裡是艾萊!請多多指教~
交朋友的最好方法就時神奇又危險(?)的聊天室拉
那邊有各式各樣的獸喲!
但是請注意言行舉止不然會被板龜拍打(?)
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩得愉快!

----------


## 天狼貓

歡迎， 翼星！
我是天狼貓！這裡的獸都很友善，有空時到下面的聊天室跟大家聊天或玩！
祝你在狼之樂園玩得快樂！  :Very Happy:

----------


## 孤寂白虎

翼星歡迎你啊!
我是冰虎族的孤寂白虎，喊我阿虎即可！
這裡的獸都很友善喔！有空可以來聊天室大家一起聊天，有時會看到危險（？）的事喔！
最後要去注意一下版規喔！不然被神獸逞罰大家救不了你（？）
祝你在狼樂玩得愉快！

----------


## 曜狼

翼星午安~~我是曜狼（曜的讀音同耀）
這麼快就能招呼新獸好開心嗷嗚AwA
希望能知道你的所屬種族，或…任何可以嗷嗷的事情（？）
總之先歡迎你來到狼之樂園，以下是根據本狼不負責任的不客觀分析…（被毆）

樂園有兩塊地，
比較大塊的是各獸們巡禮的地方，也就是聖地！
所以常要端視自己言行，確保不對他獸造成困擾，先去拜訪版龜是為上策（？）

較小塊的是各獸們喝茶聊天看天空的愜意之地，也是各種有如枕頭戰般激烈又無害的戰場（誤）
聊天室相對言行比較放鬆得多，但也是一樣有版龜在管理嗷！

各獸們的內心也都千奇百怪，在樂園就是展現自己獸的一面，有任何奇怪之處往往有其理由
因此請不吝展現自己，一定有獸不能接受，卻也一定有獸能接受，如果都沒有，*本狼接受！*
祝你玩得愉快嗷！

----------


## 白瞳

翼星安安Owo/
我是白瞳，也可以叫我好吃的白醬(?
興趣是繪圖 現在處於渣渣狀態(
這裡的獸都很和善的~
但是惹到他們就不一定了(? 這點要注意一下就是(??
有時間可以到下面的聊天室坐坐Owo/
晚上比較多獸會出沒(?
當然也要注意版規 不然版規神獸會咬你的(咦
最後祝你在這裡玩的開心Owo/

----------


## 帝嵐

翼星你好啊～
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
歡迎在這裡找到屬於你的天地喔
也歡迎去首頁最底下的聊天室
那麼也在此提醒小心版規喔
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園！

（p.s你的名字是不是看貓戰士啟發來的owo?像我的就是喔：3

----------


## 傑克

翼星你好，我是傑克OwO
目前個獸正在練習繪畫(看那悲劇的頭圖
看來要畫得好還得要一番功夫(離題惹
話說如果想多認識一些獸，歡迎來聊天室坐坐OwO
地址在首頁正下方
只要小心別踩到板龜的尾巴歐:3

最後，歡迎你來到這個神奇的地方(?

----------


## 月光銀牙

翼星夜安~

我是銀芽，歡迎來到狼樂~(搖尾

要注意板歸神獸喔~

如果想跟大家快速混熟可以到聊天室喔

以上

----------


## 火焰翼星

大家都好熱情XDD
讓我有點不好意思www'''
我會注意不踩到神龜的
也希望在聊天室害大家處的愉快 ><

----------

